# Artificial Dead Leaves



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

Hey everyone, I'm looking for some artificial dead leaves to give some authentic looking camouflage to a vivarium but without the decay, does anyone know of anywhere that sells some?

Any help greatly appreciated


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Just use oak leaves they last for ages.


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

Ok, I don't mind using real leaves. I just don't want to use leaves then have to change them every few days. And you think oak is best, how long do they last then? Approximately of course, I realise no 2 leaves are the same but how long would you say in past experience


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

What about these http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0086DB15Q and these Silk Fabric Maple Leaves | Red Autumn Leaves - The Childminding Shop


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

HowseR21 said:


> Ok, I don't mind using real leaves. I just don't want to use leaves then have to change them every few days. And you think oak is best, how long do they last then? Approximately of course, I realise no 2 leaves are the same but how long would you say in past experience


The ones in my Dartfrog viv last months. Oak leaves don't rot very quickly due to the tanins.

Adam


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

fatlad69 said:


> What about these http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0086DB15Q and these Silk Fabric Maple Leaves | Red Autumn Leaves - The Childminding Shop


I obviously didn't look hard enough cuz those are great. Especially the autumn leaves  thankyou for finding them.

I'll keep that information in mind though, who knows oak leaves may just be the best way as they're free and where I am they'll be plenty come autumn time. Might just use the artificial ones in the spring and summer.

Thanks again, you've been a huge help :2thumb:


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

If you do want oak leaves you can get them and others here Landscaping & Decor Price List

For artifical leaves just google artifical autumn leaves.

Adam


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

fatlad69 said:


> If you do want oak leaves you can get them and others here Landscaping & Decor Price List
> 
> For artifical leaves just google artifical autumn leaves.
> 
> Adam


Not badly priced there either and I love the fact that they're sterlisised making them safe for vivarium use, awesome.

Again thanks a lot, your knowledge and searching skills are extremely helpful and very much appreciated :no1: top bloke


----------

